# Arquitectura de USB



## Favsto (Mar 12, 2007)

Hola, tenia rato que no entraba, por q curiosamente no he tenido tiempo, pero lo que quiero saber es basicamente, todo lo que se pueda saber del USB, o solo necesito que me apunten en la dirección correcta, quiero diseñar una interfaz entre computadora y una especie de computadora de viaje para automovil, para lo que necesito saber como es que esta hecho un USB, entiendo que son 4 hilos, 2 de alimentación y los otros 2 no los he visto funcionando, necesito saber como puedo practicar sin dañar mi motherboard, y como es que puedo programar, estoy programando en C++, un programa que funcione con el USB, saber en que dirección de puerto está, etc. la vdd es que no tengo muy bien planteado lo q tengo q hacer, pero sobre la marcha pues sabre que necesito, ahora voy a explicar mas o menos mi proyecto:
Voy a hacer una computadorcita de viaje, en la cual tu insertes tu USB, y automaticamente en caso de tener espejos electricos, sse acomoden solos a tu ultima preferencia, va a llevar control de niveles de aceite, agua, gasolina, y en algun momento presion de llantas, cuando logre aterrizar la idea para medir la presión de las llantas, y una especie de bitácora, todo esto con un LCD y un pequeño tablerito alfanumérico, toda tu información se guarda en la USB, y puede ser transferida a tu computadora para un par de aplicaciones mas.
Yo se que suena demasiado disparatado, pero realmente es en la marcha en la que iré aterrizando todo lo que se pueda, y lo que no resulte práctico pues se dejará atras pero necesito conocer todo el sistema USB a la perfección para empezar esto, y agradezco CUALQUIER información por mas minima que sea, al mismo tiempo que me pongo a su servicio, estoy estudiando Ing. Mecatrónica y ya soy tecnico en Telecomunicaciones, para que cuaquier duda que tengan, procurare colaborar, quedo de antemano agradecido con todos ustedes, y que gran foro.


----------



## piranha_79 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola Favsto hay muchas páginas por la web que te hablan de la arquitectura del USB pero yo te voy a poner un enlace en concreto que creo te responderá sino a todas a la mayoría de tus preguntas.

http://www.ipcitec.freeservers.com/introduccion.html

Por cierto Favsto ya que estas estudiando ingeniería quizas puedas ayudarme en mi pequeño proyecto que la verdad es que me tiene un poco loco.

Un saludo!!!


----------



## Favsto (Mar 14, 2007)

Claro estoy al humilde servicio de este Foro tu solo platea cual es tu proyecto y creeme que te ayudare con todo gusto, muchas gracias por la información y t prometo que cualquier avance seras de los primeros en saberlo, puede que te ayude de algo


----------



## piranha_79 (Mar 14, 2007)

Muchas gracias Favsto !!!
Por cierto no te preocupes si parece descabellado, mas descabellado y futurista parecía la tecnología móvil y fíjate hoy la usa hasta el de la bola.Animo y al toro !!!

Te explico cuál es mi proyecto.Tengo un aparato que reproduce el canto de 10 pájaros es un circuito que trabaja con una memoria m27c801 y consta de un control de volumen de un selector giratorio de 10 posiciones que corresponden cada uno a un cante de pájaro y una salida para un altavoz piezoeléctrico básicamente.Mi pregunta es como programo la memoria que no sea con un willem porque ya me lo compré y de todas las maneras porsibles no consiguo programar ni una sola memoria pero si leerlas y guardarlas en hex o bin, y de poderlas programar como puedo trabajar ese mismo hex o bin para extraer cada cante de pájaro y hacer uno a medida.

Si consiguieras ayudarme con esto Favsto te juro que te hago una monumeto en el salón de mi casa!!!!
Jejejejejejeje


----------



## Favsto (Mar 14, 2007)

Pues mira no tengo experiencia con esas memorias, pero lo voy a investigar, me ayudaria que me dijeras mas o menos como funciona tu circuito, tienes un generador de señales que va variando segun tus registros, o tienes guardada en memoria la secuencia de señales que crea el canto, bueno, de cualquier manera lo empiezo a investigar, es mejor tener 2 personas en esto, y cualquier cosa yo te voy avisando. Gracias y Suerte.


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 14, 2007)

piranha_79 dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias Favsto !!!
> Te explico cuál es mi proyecto.Tengo un aparato que reproduce el canto de 10 pájaros es un circuito que trabaja con una memoria m27c801 y consta de un control de volumen de un selector giratorio de 10 posiciones que corresponden cada uno a un cante de pájaro y una salida para un altavoz piezoeléctrico básicamente.Mi pregunta es como programo la memoria que no sea con un willem porque ya me lo compré y de todas las maneras porsibles no consiguo programar ni una sola memoria pero si leerlas y guardarlas en hex o bin, y de poderlas programar como puedo trabajar ese mismo hex o bin para extraer cada cante de pájaro y hacer uno a medida.



Te recomiendo que comiences con un nuevo tema para no mezclar las cosas.
Con respecto a la memoria me parece que no la vas a poder grabar por una de 2 razones:
1)Es una EPROM que se borra con UV, o sea luz ultravioleta. Te vas a dar cuenta de esto si la memo tiene una ventanita arriba en el encapsulado
2)Es una OTP: One Time Programable, o sea solo se puede grabar una sola vez y ya no se puede borrar. Esto es lo más común en los circuitos comerciales.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 14, 2007)

para medir presiones yo lei un sistema por radio frecuencia tipo rfid, con una bobina se genera un campo magnetico con suficiente energia para alimentar un transductor de presion  que a su vez transmite una onda de radio de oitra frecuencia.


Para utilizar un pendrive estaras obligado a utilizar un modulo de estos, un pic con usb no puede manejar un pendrive.

http://www.vinculum.com/


Otra solucion es utilizar SD/MMC


----------



## Favsto (Mar 15, 2007)

Me parece muy interesante tu solución tiopepe, nadamas una duda, de que tamaño quedo tu modulo RFID, y como es que lograste que el transductor generara una RF, usaste galgas extensometricas?? y donde lo colocaste, perdon por tantas preguntas, no creas que quiero que me des el trabajo ya hecho pero esas dudas son las unicas que me mantienen un poco atorado en ese sentido, tambien muchas gracias a mustang por la información les deseo la mejor de las suertes a los dos en cualquier cosa que hagan.


----------

